# Paul J. Dwyer Ret. Melrose



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Paul J. Dwyer
*By *Bostonherald.com staff
*Thursday, January 12, 2006

*P*aul J. Dwyer of Melrose, a World War II veteran, a former shortstop in the Boston Braves and Cleveland Indians organizations and a retired Melrose police officer, died Sunday at Melrose-Wakefield Hospital. He was 87.


Born in Gloucester, he had lived in Melrose most of his life. He graduated from Melrose High School, class of 1938, where he excelled in baseball.

During World War II, he served in the Army.

He was recruited and played shortstop for the Boston Braves and the Cleveland Indians organiaztions. After his baseball career, Mr. Dwyer served as a patrolman for the Melrose Police Department for 30 years, retiring in 1983. He was well known by the children in Melrose as he was stationed at Winthrop School, Lincoln School and Franklin Square in Melrose. After his retirement, he worked part time at Casey Florist and Tucker Auto Supply.

He was a member of the Melrose Patrolmen's Association, the Melrose Tennis Club, the Veterans of Foreign Wars Harold O'Young, Post 2394, St. Mary's Church and the Holy Name Society in Melrose.

Husband of the late Anne Marie (Kelliher), Mr. Dwyer is survived by three daughters, Marie A. Schlesinger of California, Claire Madden of Stoneham and Paula Schlesinger of Melrose; six grandchildren; and several nieces and nephews.

A funeral Mass will be celebrated at 9 a.m. today at St. Mary's Church, Melrose.

Burial in Wyoming Cemetery, Melrose.

Arrangements by Gately Funeral Home, Melrose.


----------

